# How can I build interactive ports with poudriere?



## blazingice (Aug 22, 2013)

ports-mgmt/poudriere fails to build interactive ports. I am guessing this is because make.conf has:

```
Batch=yes
```
So for example when I try to build security/tripwire I get:

```
====>> [02] Finished build of security/tripwire: Ignored: is an interactive port
```

I tried to edit make.conf of the specific jail used by ports-mgmt/poudriere so that it doesn't have:

```
Batch=yes
```

However I still get the same problem. Loking at the log file, I see that poudriere is still building with Batch=yes option. I don't know where it gets this as I removed that information from the jail. Unless it is using a previous snapshot of the jail that has a different make.conf file.

I also tried to add to /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/jailname-make.conf:


```
Batch=no
```

Still the same problem.

What is the best way to build interactive ports with ports-mgmt/poudriere?

Thanks


----------

